# Anzil cockapoos



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was just readin a thread on someone buying a puppy from Anzils from Fudge & Dolly's litter which we were thinking of getting one from, & it got me wondering...

How many Anzil cockapoos are there on this site? & what are their parents called and the puppies names? & possibly even when were they born?

Just wondering could find one of Izzie's sisters if their's enough on here haha


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Dexter was from Revel & Badgers litter in april this year


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Only 5 months old then  cute, any pictures?
My Izzie is almost 1 now, her dad was Fudge, i'm not positive which her mums name was, Trixie/Trudy I think, they're sisters, Trudy rings more of a bell... 29th September 2010  15 days til party time  haha.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Martha is from Revel and badgers litter. 
Litter mate to Dexter, ( two posts up!)


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh and my other girl lol
Born June 25 2010
Mum was Amber and dad is smudge. 
Also anzil


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

3 months older than Izzie then  I think smudge is fudge's dad (Izzie's dad)
I'm not sure if Anthony breeds with him any more, but he is a gorgeous poodle!


----------



## zena brotherson (Jun 17, 2011)

we are collecting our puppy on saturday>one of Dollys pups.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww very nice  who's the dad, if you know?
& what colour/***/breed etc?
I think that was the litter we were going to get one from but didn't, was it born the July then?
I bet you're very excited? We should be getting our second one at the end of October


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Cider is from Anzil. He is also a the brother of Dexter and Martha out of the litter from Revel and Badger. I was reading already you have decided for Poppy! Great choise, we were very happy with Anthony and even more with Cider now of cause  Photos of Cider are already in the Photo thread, take a look


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Lots of siblings on here! I haven't found any of Izzie's at all  Yes we've decided to get our second pup from Anthony & we are calling her poppy, a little red girl with a white patch on her nose, I started a thred with a picture yesterday  I will have a look at Cider


----------



## JULIEAJ02 (Apr 12, 2011)

We got our litte Mollie from Anzil. She was born on 27th June 2011 and was one of Chico/Raven's litter. She is black with a tiny tuft of white on her chest. Must get round to posting a photo! Would highly recommend Anzil for any one getting a puppy!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww we were going to get one of her sisters but decided to wait for Anthony's next litter for a half sister for Izzie (Fudge is her dad)


----------



## jackiebailey (Sep 16, 2011)

hi, I have 2 ANZIL Cockapoos, Cilla and Millie mum was Millie and dad was Smudge, Cilla was born Jan 9 2009 and Millie born 14 Aug 2009. Both black with white tux.Anthony and family are very good breeders and I can not praise them enough for their after care , and are always on the other end of the phone for advice should you need it. I would highly recommend Anzil for your cockapoo. I have had dogs all my life but Cilla and Millie are the best ever for intelligence, beautiful coats, sociable, they both love everone they meet. just wonderful cockapoos. all the best for the future jackie bailey


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello and :welcome: Jackie and thanks so much for your other post! Anthony comes very highly recommended by lots of people. Please keep in touch and we want pictures of Cilla and Millie! 

Clare
x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes I would love to see pictures of some more of Anthony's beautiful pups  thanks for the reply  Neither are my Izzie's sisters though, they're over a year older  Would you ever think about getting another beauty?


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

*anzil mum*

Hi Laura
Yes I have a little girl from Anthony. - Missie. she is nearly 8 months. her dad is fudge and her mum is callie. She was born in feb this year and like you it would be nice to chat with other owners from this litter. jane


Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was just readin a thread on someone buying a puppy from Anzils from Fudge & Dolly's litter which we were thinking of getting one from, & it got me wondering...
> 
> ...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Unfortunatley Missie isn't a full sister of Izzie's from that litter, however she would be a half sister as Fudge is Izzie's dad as well  I've still not found any of Izzie's full siblings, but one could turn up  haha


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Isla is from Anzil. She was born on the 7th May this year, mum is Penny and dad is Fudge. She's been great, fantastic temperament, loves people and other dogs. Can't fault Ant, he's a great breeder!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes Anthony is a great breeder  I couldn't fault him on anything either & we are getting a second little girl in about 5-6 weeks time to bring home from him 
Sounds like Isla is another half sister to Izzie & Poppy (new pup), they'll have many half siblings  Still am yet to find any full brothers or sisters, the owners may not have joined this forum :| Thanks for replying


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Aaaah, bet you can't wait! how big is Izzie now? Is she American or English?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Certainly can't wait! Erm I think she is fully grown now, she's an english show cocker x miniature poodle, I think she's around 14"-15" she doesn't seem to be a big one


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Ant predicted Isla would be between 13" to 15", so that would be great if she is


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

If she's from Fudge she is likely to be about that size, Izzie is smaller than some cockapoos & Fudge is her dad  We wanted another from Fudge so we'll be getting her in about 5 weeks


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> If she's from Fudge she is likely to be about that size, Izzie is smaller than some cockapoos & Fudge is her dad  We wanted another from Fudge so we'll be getting her in about 5 weeks


Bet you can't wait!!.... We met a 19 week old cockapoo in the summer, Isla will soon be that age and she is no where near as big as that one was. so hopefully she will be on the smaller end of the scale


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I really can't wait!  Put our deposit down for her today so it's marked in stone now  Yes i'm sure Isla will be on the smaller side of pups as Izzie is  I measured her last night at about 14-14 and a half inches.


----------



## Gillian79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello

I have a little girl from Fudge and Dolly's littler she is called Maggie. We brought her home on Sunday and she is a little star, no accidents indoors for 2 days


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

3 sweet babies


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes they're very clever! Izzie got toilet trained very quick, a few accidents since, but it's always expected if you don't realise that they want to go out or something, but very good other than that


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Keltie is from Penny and Fudge and is sister to Isla. I think she is going to be smaller than other cockapoos we've seen which is fine by me! She's a gorgeous girl and I'd love to get her a 'friend' at some point in the future (hope my husband doesn't read this, I think I may have to work on him first!)


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yay lots of Anzil cockapoos  How old is Keltie, I can't wait for Izzie to get a little sister


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Yay lots of Anzil cockapoos  How old is Keltie, I can't wait for Izzie to get a little sister


Keltie is just over 5 months and a bundle of fun! Bet you can't wait for another pup


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Certainly can't  not too long now until a second trip to Liverpool for her


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Laura! 

My husband and I are also heading over to Liverpool to collect a puppy from Anthony soon! She is from Swizzle and Fudges litter. We are beyond excited and counting down the days until we can meet her! Maybe your pup will be her sister?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi!!!
Oh how exciting  Yes one of my Poppy's sisters 
What day are you going to collect her? We're very excited!
I have now found 3 of her siblings! :O Very happy 
Still now found any of my Izzie's brothers or sisters 
Do you have a name for her? & is she a cream or black girl?
x


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

We are planning to pick her up this Friday, just waiting for the final ok from Anthony on time etc. Well you won't believe it but we have named our puppy Poppy also! We decided about a month ago. Can't believe it.  our pup is black. And yours? Black or one of the cream pups? When will you be going to pick her up?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh that's great  We're pickin our Poppy up on wednesday afternoon  Wow what a coincidence!  Great cockapoo minds think alike  Oh one of the black ones  I've met two of the cream owners, ours is the little red girl  There's pictures of her on the 'Poppy update' thread in the cockapoo picture place


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

Those pictures are brilliant, your poppy is just adorable. Love her colouring. It would be great to stay in touch so we can see each others pups grow up. I see you are in Yorkshire, my husband and I also live in Yorkshire - maybe a play date one day with our cockapoos!?  Maybe we should start a thread for the siblings in swizzle and fudges litter!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww thanks  Anthony sennt us them at 6 weeks, do you have some of your Poppy on her own? The litter are just gorgeous  They all look like stuffed toys IMO! 
I will definitely stay in touch  It's lovely finding litter mates, especially seeing & hearing about how they all turn out  What a small world this is haha, yes we live in Yorkshire, kind of between Leeds & York, where abouts do you live?
I would be up for a cockapoo play date when they've had their jabs  We have another Anzil pup, so would be lovely for them to come play with another cockapoo  We could definitely start a thread  Hayley (in my friends list) is getting a cream girl, & unfortunatley the other owner is getting the cream boy but is on a different cockapoo forum (cockapoo chat), BUT I could always ask, they are calling him Merlin  I'm not sure if they live quite a bit further away though or not, I will have to look into it :/ But we could meet up for sure  I would travel a little & meet halfway if we had to. x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

The wonders of the great ILMC site! This is what it's all about people  makes me happy :3


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Makes me happy too Ruth  I now know 3 other owners from the litter  It's great  & will be really good to be able to see how all the others turn out & get on  x


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

Laura, 

I do have pics of our Poppy, will have a go at posting pics on here tomorrow (I've only just joined so need to work out how do update my profile and post pics!). We are located between York and Beverley, so I don't think we are too far from you! We would be more than happy to meet you. You owning an Anzil Cockapoo and then getting another from them sounds like the greatest compliment to the breeder. Fills me with a lot more confidence in our choice of breeder.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh that's great  Yeah no rush, a lot of people on here use photobucket to upload pictures to & then copy the IMG codes, however an easier quicker option is if you click on 'post reply' to a thread not just quick reply, you will find an attachment button (a little paperclip) & you can then upload pictures straight from your desktop on your PC. I will keep a look out for some pictures  One of the black pups in the litter is a bit more cockery than the others, are you getting that one or the other pup?
Wow not far away then!  Would be nice to meet up  What is your town/village called? So I can see how far away we are & where would be a mutual area haha 
& yes Izzie is just perfect  Temperment, intelligence & looks wise! We wouldn't have gone anywhere else  Anthony is great & we can't wait to get little Poppy home  x


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

We are in Holme On Spalding Moor. We are getting the girl that is more Cockapoo in looks! Thanks for the help in attaching pics etc. will definitely look into it tomorrow.  I so wish we were going Wednesday to pick our poppy up too! Hoping this week goes by fast. Bring on the sleepless nights!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Just had a look, we're about 35 minutes away from each other, but if we found a nice place to walk them about half way inbetween it would only be about 15-20 minutes each  Okay now I know which you're getting then  I have a picture of her in the one of the litter. Yeah look into it tomorrow, would be nice to see some individual ones  & tbh I know people say you have 'sleeppless nights' but with Izzie it really wasn't bad at all :S The first 3 nights tops she cried when she first went in her crate & got left alone, & maybe 3 times tops throughout the night, no more than that, she was great :d Settled really well. So hopefully Poppy will be good as well  I hope the week goes quick for you too  2 sleeps for me  So excited!


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

*Poppy pics*

Ok - so here are some photos of Poppy! (lets hope this works...) I believe you will find your little Poppy in a couple of the photos too! If I fail at attaching the pictures correctly - I will try again...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh wow she is just gorgeous  It would be lovely for our pups to be able to stay friends  We should have a monthly walk together to see how they're doing seen sas we're so close 
It's strange that we both live in the same area if Yorkshire, we're both getting from the same litter & we're both calling our pups Poppy  
Infact, before we knew the little red girl was actually a girl (was told it was a boy) we were going to get a black one as well! 
Very cool


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

That's slightly spooky Laura! Many coincidences there!  I can imagine how different things would have been if your original plan had gone forward. 

I took a stab in the dark when picking Anzil for our puppy as I am not too familiar with breeders in the area. I'm pleased it all seems to be working out and am glad to have found a sibling playmate for her! We love taking dogs out for walks - we used to have a black lab who meant everything to us. He sadly passed away too early, but before he did we started volunteering at the Hearing Dogs centre, fostering dogs on the weekends. Our dog loved having the extra company (most of the time), and when he died we decided we wanted to continue fostering on the weekends. We are huge animal lovers and it just didn't seem 'right' not having animals around, but it also aided in us healing and moving forward since our own dogs death. One day the Hearing Dogs sent us home with a Cockapoo named Erin! We had no idea what she was hahaha! Well - we fell completely in love with her from the first moment we took her home for the weekend! From then on we decided that when we were ready to get another dog for ourselves it would HAVE to be a Cockapoo. I can't tell you how much we love them. It would be brilliant to do a monthly walk with you. We are always looking for reasons to get out and explore new territory.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I know! It's very spooky, how things can be so similar when you've never met 
It's lovely to hear how much you love dogs & all the fostering you've done  Glad you fell in love with cockapoos though, they are amazing, such lovely natured intelligent pups  
It would be very good to do monthly walks, find some nice places about half way inbetween, & my Izzie is very sociable and loves playing with other dogs, so I can imagine our little girls will be the same & it will be lovely watching them play


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

How excited must you be getting knowing that TOMORROW you get to see your new puppy! Anthony mentioned that my Poppy managed to find her way into the utility room and lock herself in! Looks like we have a little explorer on our hands.  Will be spending my few remaining days puppy proofing. 

So how did you introduce Izzy to your home the first time you brought her to your house? It's been since I've had a puppy to take care of - just curious how others have gone about the first introductions to the puppies new home.

Oh, and I think I'm officially addicted to this website! :S


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes we are so excited! I can't stop thinking about it being TOMORROW now 
Ohhh a little explorer  Haha, bless her! He told us our Izzie was one of the lively ones in the litter when we went to get her last year haha 
Tbh I don't really think we went about introducing her to the home in any particular way :S Just kind of brought her home lol, although we will have to try something for Izzie & Poppy together, although Izzie is coming with us to pick her up because Anthony wants to meet her 
& I know, i'm totally addicted as well! It's just so interesting & friendly  I love looking around & seeing what people have to say.


----------



## millie (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Laura, just read your thread regrding Anzil cockapoos and wanted to let you know that we have a cockapoo called Millie from Trixie and Fudge born 29th September 2010. She will be a half sister to your Izzie and as Trixie and Trudy are sisters they are also cousins! Like you we have also just got another pup at the end of October (not from Anzil) and called her Evie. She was born on the 2nd September so about the same age as Poppy. Millie very jealous more so than I thought considering she enjoys playing with other dogs and finding that she plays really rough with the pup so plenty of time out! How are Izzie and Poppy getting along? Are things getting any easier?

Look forward to hearing from you Jo, Millie & Evie


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

If she is from Trixie's litter then she is Izzie's full sister!! OMG that is so exciting  I have never managed to find ay of Izzie's brothers or sisters, but have found nearly al of Poppy's. Thank you for replying to the thread  
& That's lovely  Evie is 2 days younger than my Poppy then  She was born 31st of August. & I know what you mean about the jealousy! We really weren't expecting it from Izzie as she is so amazing with dogs she meets on walks & always wants to play! Tbh we wanted a second because we wanted Izzie to have a friend! But they do play rough, although Poppy certainly is not innocent either  The devil in disguise  Always biting Izzie & having to be removed lol.
They are getting on much better than when we first brought her home though  Izzie can still be stroppy from time to time, but they have played with toys together, chewed on chews together, play fight in the house & the garden together too often when we are trying to watch tv! But they do sometimes get layed together & sleep  So we are a working progress for sure  How are Millie & Evie doing? & where is Evie from? How come you didn't get a second from Anthony?

Thanks so much for the reply  It's lovely to hear from you, where abouts do you live? x


----------



## millie (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Laura, Millies mum is Trixie so as you say they are sisters! Like you I thought it would be nice for Millie to have a friend but was thinking of getting one next spring however best laid plans.... We live in Southport and I know of a place near Preston and decided to pop in, fatal mistake as soon as I saw her it was love at first sight! All I had to do then was convince my husband and son that another cockapoo was a good idea. Evie is tri colour predominantly black with brown and white markings a real sweetie. Will sort out some pictures of them both. I think Millie is mellowing a bit towards the pup but it is still early days. 

Speak soon Jo, Millie & Evie


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww full sisters  I'm so excited to find one! As I said in over a year I haven't ever found a sibling til you came alonng  & fair enough I guess that's a good enough reason  & Evie sounds like a lovely colour! What colour is Millie? Yes please do show me some pictures  Can't wait to see them both! & it is early days, hopefully things will go onwards & upwards  I also think it will help when the puppy is a little bigger & also stops biting, as i'm sure that's something Izzie doesn't like, but it's what puppies do, so we shall see 
& wow you're right on the coast! How lucky  Bet that's great  Not too far from where you had to go in Liverpool to pick Millie up either by the looks of it. Less than a couple of hours from me.
Laura x


----------



## millie (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Laura, Millie is almost identical to your Izzie, golden body with darker ears and beard. She measures about 14 inches to her shoulder but won't stand still for long enough to give me an accurate measurment. Millies adult coat is slightly more curly than her puppy coat so have to make sure she is brushed every day to keep the knots at bay. She loves her morning walks on the beach and like your Izzie she is a very sociable little thing and loves to play with everyone she meets. It is really good to have found Millies sister as I often wonder how they are all doing. Not quite sure how to send pictures yet but will read thread and have a go so you can see my two babies. 

Nice to hear about Izzie and Poppy 
Jo x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Jo 
Oh that's lovely! We met your little Millie then  There were 2 golden girls in the litter, I think we were the first to go so we met them both & got to choose, they were both so lovely & looked the same! Izzie also loves walks on the beach  But we can't do that all the time only when we go to places like Filey as we're in the centre of the country not the coast haha. & Izzie's coat is also much curlier then when she was younger, since we had her clipped her coat got curlier, it's lovely though! Although she matts & it's difficult to get them out, still trying atm, but when they're gone I will keep up to brushing her once a day so that it doesn't happen again! I agree  I wish i'd been able to know Izzie's sibiling owners for a while as it's lovely to see how they are getting on  Most of Poppy's litter are on here so it's great  Look forward to seeing some pictures  Keep an eye out for a new threas of Izzie & Poppy  Pictures & videos coming soon  x


----------



## millie (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Laura, I meant to ask you how Poppy is getting on, I can't believe we have both got pups at the same time! I love her colour, do you think she will get any lighter and is her coat like Izzies? Evie has a much straighter coat than Millie so can't wait to see how she turns out. Still hard work at the moment with the pup being so small but it won't be long before she's all grown up!

Speak soon Jo x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

millie said:


> Hi Laura, I meant to ask you how Poppy is getting on, I can't believe we have both got pups at the same time! I love her colour, do you think she will get any lighter and is her coat like Izzies? Evie has a much straighter coat than Millie so can't wait to see how she turns out. Still hard work at the moment with the pup being so small but it won't be long before she's all grown up!
> 
> Speak soon Jo x


Hi Jo!
Poppy is doing well  Generally good in the toilet training although she just did a wee about 10 minutes ago in the lounge the b*gger! She wouldn't settle in her crate or in the kitchen so sleeps in my mums room on a blanket on the floor with Izzie  Isn't going to the toilet during the night since we moved her upstairs & her and Izzie are usually okay, haha, although they play fight a lot! How about Evie? it is very strange we both got our second ones at the same time  Would have been even stranger if they'd been from the same litters again! 
Poppy also has a straighter coat than Izzie, so will be good to see how she changes  She is a gorgeous colour isn't she! We're not sure if she'll get lighter or not tbh, it started coming through lighter & now the roots are darker again, so who knows? I shall keep you updated though 
The Izzie & Poppy thread has also been posted  It's in the cockapoo pictures section if you want to see what they're like 

Laura x


----------



## millie (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Laura, I would say on the whole Millie was much better at toilet training than Evie. 
Saying that, Evie has done much better this week and cries to go out if she needs a poo! She sleeps in our room and is only getting up once in the night if we are lucky! Thankfully Millie is a good sleeper so isn't interested in play fighting at 3am in the morning. Like I said in an earlier post, I wasn't thinking of getting another pup so soon and had spoken to Anthony about getting one of Revels pups in the spring, funny how things work out! Still haven't sorted any pictures out, but that is my next task with the help of my son!

Hope you have a restful night Jo x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Omg that's amazing! Izzie was also much easier to toilet train, & they don't play fight in the night, but sometimes get up early if they're in the same room, although if i'm at home Izzie stays in my room & Poppy stays in my mums... BUT this weekend they're both in my room because parents are away!  They better let me sleep in 
Oh right fair enough  I haven't seen Revel, we knew we wanted a second one when Izzie was about a year old, we were going to get one from the Fudge x Dolly litter a couple of months older, BUT we were on holiday when we found out they'd bee born & they were all sold really quick! So had to wait for Swizzles litter instead 
Yes please get your son to post pictures soon!  Can't wait to see Millie! See how similar they look seen as we could have ended up with her on the day! How strange is that thought?! We ended up with Izzie because when we went to visit she was the livlier one at the time & was fussy of us, whereas your Millie was just happy to sit on my knee & chill, must have been waiting for you  
Same to you! Probably not with both dogs in my room though  Although is VERY comfy laying on the sofa with my big new fluffy Jack Wills jacket! x


----------



## millie (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Laura, is Swizzles an English cocker or American and what colour is she? Revel is chocolate and just loooks so lovely that I thought I would wait for the spring for her next litter however we ended up with little Evie and she is gorgeous! Oll is going to help me sort out some pictures over the weekend. Evie has just had her second vaccinations today so will be going out and about this time next week. Can't wait ! It is getting very addictive coming on to forum as it is so nice to read about other peoples experiences and pick up tips. Hope you are able to have a lie in tomorow, I'm not sure that we will be, Evie seems to be waking up between 6.30 -7.00am which is not good at the weekend! 

Hope to speak soon Jo x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

millie said:


> Hi Laura, is Swizzles an English cocker or American and what colour is she? Revel is chocolate and just loooks so lovely that I thought I would wait for the spring for her next litter however we ended up with little Evie and she is gorgeous! Oll is going to help me sort out some pictures over the weekend. Evie has just had her second vaccinations today so will be going out and about this time next week. Can't wait ! It is getting very addictive coming on to forum as it is so nice to read about other peoples experiences and pick up tips. Hope you are able to have a lie in tomorow, I'm not sure that we will be, Evie seems to be waking up between 6.30 -7.00am which is not good at the weekend!
> 
> Hope to speak soon Jo x


Hey Jo  
Yes Swizzle is an English show cocker spaniel  What is Revel? I have heard the name, but can't picture which she is & what colour is she? I'm glad you found a great second pup anyway  Even though it wasn't what you had planned!  My Poppy had her second jab a week last wednesday, but we got told to wait 2 weeks, so she can go out on wednesday 
I know! it does get very addictive haha, I love coming on & hearing peoples stories & giving advice to others who need it, it's a really great forum 
I did have a lay in today! Well not initially, had to let Poppy out for a wee at half 8, then they had a half hour play & then back to sleep til about 11! While Izzie was sat in the lounge window downstairs barking at everything going past  Won't get a lay in tomorrow though because we're having a new front & back door fitted, so have to be up at half 8 for the guy coming! But hopefully a lay in on sunday!

Laura x


----------



## millie (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Laura, Revel is an English show cocker and I think predominantely brown. She is with all the other dogs on Anthony's web site, you can't miss her she is very pretty. What colour is Swizzles? Hope Poppy enjoys her first outing on Wednesday I bet you are looking forward to it. How funny that you are having a new front and back door fitted on Saturday we were also going to have a front and back door delivered tomorrow but been put back till Tuesday. Izzie sounds as nosey as Millie she loves to sit at the window and watch the world go by and have a little bark every now and then. Evie still not good at sleeping through the night, but hoping that we have a better one than last night. 
Enjoy your weekend Jo x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

millie said:


> Hi Laura, Revel is an English show cocker and I think predominantely brown. She is with all the other dogs on Anthony's web site, you can't miss her she is very pretty. What colour is Swizzles? Hope Poppy enjoys her first outing on Wednesday I bet you are looking forward to it. How funny that you are having a new front and back door fitted on Saturday we were also going to have a front and back door delivered tomorrow but been put back till Tuesday. Izzie sounds as nosey as Millie she loves to sit at the window and watch the world go by and have a little bark every now and then. Evie still not good at sleeping through the night, but hoping that we have a better one than last night.
> Enjoy your weekend Jo x


Hi Jo, I have probably seen Revel if she is on the site, Swizzle isn't on the website yet so I will attach a picture to the thread of her  Swizzle is black, white & tan  Yes really looking forward to taking her out! Plus then we don't have to leave her crying in the kitchen when we go :/
That is so strange! Some coincidences in this world ey  Izzie is very nosey, & very loud! But I think we knew what we were taking on because Anthony told us she was one of the more dominant in the litter when we picked her up, so we should have expected it  How long has Evie been home with you? I hope she starts to sleep through the night better! Do they sleep in crates or kitchen or bedrooms? 

Enjoy your weekend as well  x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry forgot to upload the picture!
One is attached, had to put one bigger as it wouldn't attach because it was too big


----------



## millie (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Laura, we have had a bit of a hectic weekend so Oll not had chance to post the pictures but will try really hard for next week. Thanks for the pictures of Swizzles she looks very pretty and love her colour ! Sleeping still not good, Evie sleeps in her bed by the side of me and Millie is usually not far away. I'm finding that she needs a wee half way through the night which you can only expect but she then thinks it's ok to have a little play luckily, Millie doesn't want to join in as she is too tired!
Speak soon Jo x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Jo  Not a problem, the dogs have been hectic for me this weekend as well! So I know what you mean, although i've just been at home so i've had time. Glad you like her  She is a lovely colour! I hope Evie starts to get better soon  Since we brought Poppy upstairs to sleep in the bedrooms she has slept through, but generally needs the toilet around 8am ish, unless we have gone to bed later, last night it was about 1.30am & she let me stay in bed til 10.30 am! so I was happy with her  x


----------



## millie (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Laura, you lucky thing having a sleep in Poppy is sooo good! Still up at least once in the night but I'm sure it will improve soon or so I'm hoping.

Speak soon Jo x


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

I WISH my Poppy would stay in bed that late. She is whimpering to go out and be fed by 6am every morning. Maybe I can slowly adjust her timing.. hehe..


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

millie said:


> Hi Laura, you lucky thing having a sleep in Poppy is sooo good! Still up at least once in the night but I'm sure it will improve soon or so I'm hoping.
> 
> Speak soon Jo x


Well I did get up twice last night! Well once during the night & then once this morning then went back to bed with them til 11  So i'm prety happy, both slept on the bed after i'd let them out & now they're really hyper because my parents have just gotten home & they haven't seen them since thursday afternoon  x



Moo said:


> I WISH my Poppy would stay in bed that late. She is whimpering to go out and be fed by 6am every morning. Maybe I can slowly adjust her timing.. hehe..


Awww Marcia, yes slowly start dragging it out later  It's great to get them to sleep in because when you have weekends off & things they'll stay in bed if you want a lie in, so i would recommend trying to get her to!


----------



## millie (Feb 18, 2011)

*At last pictures of Millie & Evie*

Hi Laura, sorry it has taken me so long but here are a few pictures of my babies! 

Hope all is well Jo


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Jo 
No worries, worth the wait!
They are both gorgeous  Can see why you fell in love with the little one 
& Millie is Izzie's double! 
Thanks for sending them 
x


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Well Anzil was on my list of places to visit very soon in my quest for my perfect puppy as I had been told that a litter was expected on 17th December, just right for my timescale and the parents sounded perfect, but I've heard that sadly Trudy, the mother, miscarried on the 5th. What a pity, I had heard so much praise for Anzil - and they are, naturally, devastated.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Shirl,

Yes I just heard about poor Trudy, Anthony will be devastated, poor things. He really cares about his dogs & the pups so i'm sure he's upset
Don't know when he will be expecting his next litter now, where are you thinking of going for a pup then?


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Hey Shirl,
> 
> Yes I just heard about poor Trudy, Anthony will be devastated, poor things. He really cares about his dogs & the pups so i'm sure he's upset
> Don't know when he will be expecting his next litter now, where are you thinking of going for a pup then?



Shirl? Have I missed something?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Blaablaa said:


> Shirl? Have I missed something?


Sorry got your name muddled up with a different new person! Sorry


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi guys. I am a very new mummy to an Anzil cockapoo. I picked up Barney at the beginning of December. His mum is Bella and his dad is Chico. He's running me ragged at the moment!!!!! But he's absolutely adorable. So sorry to hear about Anthony's news.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Ann! Welcome to the forum 
Was that the American cockapoo litter?
Would love to see some pictures 
Yes it's horrible to hear Anthony's news :/


----------



## SPalfreman (Jan 17, 2012)

*Anzil pups*

Hi,
Our cockapoo, Derek, was from a litter born on 2 January 2010. I think it was Fudge and Jess's litter. 
Derek is a now 1 year old and is absolutely brill !!!
I wonder if there is anyone who would have news of pups from his litter ?
Anzil was recommended to us and has lived up to the recommendation '
Anthony's dogs are fabulous 
Regards,
Scott


----------



## SPalfreman (Jan 17, 2012)

*Derek*

Hi just re read my last message. Derek was born on 2 January 2011 NOT 2010.....Doh !!!
be real glad to hear of news though !!!

Scott


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh right so he's not very old then! Only just turned 1  Would love to see some pictures of Derek? I hope you find some siblings!


----------

